# ATV+



## guizmo47 (18 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté un Mac mini fin décembre par l'intermédiaire d'Amazon.
Savez-vous si je suis éligible à l'offre ATV+ gratuite durant 1 an ?
D'avance, merci bien et bonne journée.

Guizmo.


----------

